# BK Viremia



## Tonyj (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm looking for the correct coding of BK viremia. I'm leaning toward 790.8 (Viremia, unspecified) and 079.89 (other specified viral infection) My dilema is the 790.8. Should I use it or forgo it? Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## dimmitta (Feb 2, 2012)

I would forgo the 790.8 since it is a less specified and a symptom code. 079.89 is an actual infection code so it is more specific. Just my opinion


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your response.


----------

